# OOK - Ookami Limited



## Robroy (28 March 2007)

Advanced Engine Co (ACE) is The Speculator's buy of the week in today's Bulletin magazine:

http://bulletin.ninemsn.com.au/david-haselhurst/

The generally hype-resistant David Haselhurst writes in unusually glowing terms about ACE:

"potential for sensational growth"..."has established collaborative ventures with three of China's five major commercial vehicle engine-makers".

The company, which makes a 'black box' which allows diesel engines to run on natural gas, is perfectly leveraged to the new Chinese government push for greener technology.

Orders to China's largest commercial vehicle manufacturer will reach 500 a month by mid-2007.

ACE is 29c this morning.

"Strachan Corporate valued the stock at as much as 45 ¢ based on a price-earnings multiple of eight times after tax earnings projected for 2007-08. Another Perth broker, State One Stockbroking, has put a value of 38 ¢ on the stock based on a price-earnings multiple of eight and its assessment of 2008 earnings after tax."


----------



## wintermute (24 October 2007)

*Re: ACE - Advanced Engine Components*

I've been in ACE for a while, first bought in at 30c probably around the time of the first post in this thread.  Averaged down at 20.5c, and again at 16c, anticipating a turnaround based on original reported sales increase starting July 2007, those sales are yet to eventuate. 

I had a look at ACE's chart and felt that it is looking more promising. 15c has provided good support and it seems we might be ready for the recovery to begin. 

Things I like on the chart: 

support at 15c
bollinger bands have narrowed (and now hugging the upper band) 

macd rsi and dmi have all turned positive. 

additionally
entitlement cap raising at 16c (with one free attaching option per two shares) went ex entitlement yesterday. 

I'll quote a couple of parts from the directors report in the annual report released a few days ago. 
------------------------------------------------------
Summary
The past year has seen the virtual completion of our development work for FAW, Weichai and Dongfeng. Those three
companies, together with a further engine builder are aggressively marketing a total range of 18 engines incorporating
AEC technology to a wide range of truck and bus clients. We have successfully extended our client base, particularly in
Asia, and have seen increasing commercial orders.
We operate in a climate in which our technology is very much “an idea whose time has come”. High oil prices and
political uncertainty about supply, the ready availability of low-cost natural gas and growing world resolve to reduce
harmful vehicle emissions are all factors supporting the use of NG engines.
The past year’s financial performance has been distorted by the high development costs needed to bring us to the point
we have reached today, where we are poised to take a substantial share of a market which, according to all indicators,
is on the brink of explosive growth. We have amply demonstrated that our technology is world-beating, and we have
an unrivalled customer network and on-site support base built up over four years of painstaking negotiations and
development work.
We are poised to reap the benefits of the past years, and thank our shareholders and staff for their patience and loyalty
for bringing AEC to this exciting point.
-----------------------------------------------------------

and this tidbit

-----------------------------------------------------------

Each of the four companies with which we are dealing in China and the industry is coming under growing domestic and
international pressure to produce more emission-efficient engines. As an indicator to future demand, our agreement
with FAW required us to demonstrate our capacity to supply them with up to 3,000 NGVS kits a year. Realistically, each
of our four Chinese customers has the potential to buy 3,000 units a year on an ongoing basis, considering the overall
size of the market and the pressure on manufacturers and fleet operators to reduce exhaust emissions. To put this figure
in perspective, we need to sell only 2,500 NGVS a year to trade at a profit.
------------------------------------------------------------

I know this has been going down and down since It peaked at over 30c, but nothing has really changed with respect to what the company is doing, it has just taken longer than anticipated to get there. The sales to China were supposed to be ramping up in July this year, but it hasn't happened, I feel this is the main reason the share price has languished. Hopefully we are now starting to see low tide which will soon be turning


----------



## arminius (24 October 2007)

*Re: ACE - Advanced Engine Components*

im in eden and these guys are tied in there i think, but i dont know much about em. 
how advanced are the engines? 
are they an irreplaceable link in the chain?
thanks


----------



## wintermute (24 October 2007)

*Re: ACE - Advanced Engine Components*

Their main product is natural gas conversion kits for deisel engines.  As far as I am aware they have the only euro 3 emissions standards complient NG system for desiels.  I also beleive that the system will meet euro 4 standards without modification (though I can're remember if this was something that came from the company, or something I read somewhere). 

They don't actually manufacture engines, but they are acting as a reseller for the chinese engines that they are supplying the NG systems for to other asian markets. 

The NG kits basically allow running of Deisel engines on cheap Natural Gas, with better emissions performance than deisel.  China and other asian countries are very interested (and potentially could provide exponential growth oportunities) as they are trying to cut down on their levels of polution.  I've been to China, and there are a LOT of trucks and buses!!!

Tony.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (24 October 2007)

*Re: ACE - Advanced Engine Components*

Very interesting company and by the looks of things they are poised to pounce,
Got the following from their website (Thanks wintermute i have put this into my watchlist, I love companys with the environment in mind  and one that perform in niche markets)


> Latest Press Article
> 
> West Australian
> 24th September 2007
> ...



Someone needs to hook these guys up with Eden energy and Mission biofuels (Yes i hold shares in both  but not ACE ........Yet) Oh and thanks to robroy The threadstarter/Company finder


----------



## vince (2 November 2007)

*Re: ACE - Advanced Engine Components*

May  have missed  the  turn , But  back into  this company  again , they  have lots of irons in  the fire  and green  is the future direction  especially over in China, India and other near countries  ...Lets hope ACE hold all the A...   Cheers


----------



## vince (13 December 2007)

*Re: ACE - Advanced Engine Components*

Buyers building, sellers thinning, Turn is on . Expecting multiple  anns before Christmas as per Qrt.activities report 31/10/07 ....Also this weeks  audio b/cast is very informative .. cheers holders


----------



## Santoro (13 December 2007)

*Re: ACE - Advanced Engine Components*



vince said:


> Buyers building, sellers thinning, Turn is on . Expecting multiple  anns before Christmas as per Qrt.activities report 31/10/07 ....Also this weeks  audio b/cast is very informative .. cheers holders




Don't know much about this ACE but can anyone comment on the quote below??

_Advanced Engine Components Limited Receives a Going Concern Opinion from BDO Kendalls
10/19/2007

Advanced Engine Components Limited filed its Audited annual financial statements ( 002-001-005001-003002-138 ) on October 19, 2007 for the period ending June 30, 2007. In this report its auditor, BDO Kendalls, gave an unqualified opinion expressing doubt that the company can continue as a going concern._


----------



## vince (13 December 2007)

*Re: ACE - Advanced Engine Components*

Santoro.. note 4 of the 2006/007 report was a result of  the directors asking for the " on going concern issue ' to be included in the report  due to  not ending the year in a $ positive mode and being 6 months behind thier projections... According to  MD Tony Middleton this am  they  have been  in  catch  up  mode, and as the Sept Qrt. states ACE have a presence in  around 10 countries  with  many  trials in progress  and  contracts in place, inc. Australia where they are seeking  contracs in the  waste  management arena, (which is massive ) converting over to Isuzu/ACE LNG vehicles...Cheers


----------



## wintermute (15 April 2008)

*Re: ACE - Advanced Engine Components*

well the 15c support I mentioned earlier was smashed, low of around half that, wish I'd bought some more.... I think the daily and weekly charts are now starting to look good. volume low except for the spike in march, but I think maybe things are starting to move in the right direction  






Tony.


----------



## nioka (17 June 2008)

*Re: ACE - Advanced Engine Components*

ACE has moved up a little today on the back of news of a sale to Indonesia of it's natural gas engine components and the probability of further larger orders. With Indonesia and India looking to power their city buses with gas there should be a good future for ACE.


----------



## nioka (18 June 2008)

*Re: ACE - Advanced Engine Components*

Another good sale for ACE announced today. This time a larger one to China. Details as per attachment


----------



## nioka (20 June 2008)

*Re: ACE - Advanced Engine Components*

At least the ACE chairman is showing faith in ACE by buying a considerable number of ACE share on market recently.

  16th June  60,875 @ 14.5c and  18th June  55,000 @ 17.5c.

  That shows confidence. I wonder if there is a hint of insider trading with the buying at the same time as good news announcements?


----------



## nioka (31 July 2008)

*Re: ACE - Advanced Engine Components*

More good news from ACE today. Sales during the June quarter have almost reached the nett operating cash flow amount. Indications are that the next quarter will be cash flow positive. Check todays company announcement for details. ACE has potential.


----------



## nioka (28 July 2010)

*Re: ACE - Advanced Engine Components*

My stock of interest today. DYOR

There seems to be little interest in ACE. Little wonder as it seems to have developed into a bottom drawer penny dreadful. I still hold, have accumulated a few more  and still suggest that it may get up yet. The latest company release was in early June (as below). I am looking forward to the annual report due soon. Although the SP is down a little today there has been a reasonable jump in the SP in the last couple of weeks and that may indicate some good news may finally be on the way. ACE has powerful and important partner deals.


"CO-OPERATION AGREEMENT WITH NORINCO EQUIPMENT

Advanced Engine Components Limited ("ACE") entered into a Strategic Alliance Agreement with Norinco Equipment Co Ltd ("Norinco Equipment") in April 2009.

ACE is pleased to announce it has now signed a Co-operation Agreement with Norinco Equipment. This new agreement supplements the earlier Strategic Alliance Agreement. With the Co-operation Agreement, ACE will receive a royalty on Norinco Equipment's gross sales revenue generated from the Strategic Alliance. The royalty is in addition to the revenue ACE receives from selling its NGV components, at normal commercial rates, to Norinco Equipment, Norinco Equipment related entities and Norinco Equipment customers.

Through the Strategic Alliance Agreement the parties agreed to jointly develop business within the natural gas vehicle ("NGV") industry. This included industry representation; technical co-operation and training; joint marketing activities; co-operating in sourcing NGV technical solutions; developing new NGV products and equipment; facilitating NGV and natural gas engine production through Norinco Equipment’s related entities; and Norinco Equipment using ACE NGV components exclusively.

All intellectual property, other than that developed jointly, remains the property of the respective parties.

The Strategic Alliance has been working very well. Activities to date include:


joint development of the North Huade Diesel Engine Company BF6M1015 diesel engine to run on natural gas;


ACE’s collaboration with Norinco Equipment related entities including Beijing University of Technology and other research centres; North Benchi Truck; North Huade Neoplan Bus Co; Henan Shaolin Auto; and various CNG cylinder factories; and


joint presentations to major potential customers for significant contracts in Egypt, Pakistan, Thailand, China and other countries.

The Co-operation Agreement continues until December 2015.

The Strategic Alliance Agreement was a very important link to ACE for its ongoing development in China and China export markets. The Co-operation Agreement strengthens those links and provides ACE with a revenue stream additional to the sale of NGV systems, components and associated engines.

For further information please contact:
Tony Middleton (Managing Director) on (08) 9209 6900; or
Email: shares@advancedengine.com



About Norinco Equipment Co Ltd

Norinco Equipment is involved in the development, sale and export of natural gas vehicles, engines, related products and CNG refuelling stations. Norinco Equipment has established a global operation and information network. It has a worldwide marketing network and reputation for quality and service.

Norinco Equipment is a wholly owned subsidiary of China North Industries Group Corporation ("CNGC").

CNGC, a State owned enterprise, was formally established in 1980 with the approval of the Chinese Government. It is a major international conglomerate engaged in a wide range of industries including defence equipment, chemical products, vehicle and machinery production, international engineering contracts, real estate, hotels and travel services.

CNGC has 133 owned or related entities including companies and research institutions.

CNGC has more than 80 overseas economic and trade offices, with branches in over 30 countries and regions.



About Advanced Engine Components Limited (ASX code ACE)

ACE has been listed on the Australian Stock Exchange since February 2002. The corporate and research headquarters are in Perth, Western Australia. Branch offices for marketing, procurement and production are in Beijing and Dalian, China. Additional strategic partnerships and markets are in Thailand, Indonesia, Australia, France and India.

ACE was established in 1984 to undertake research, development and commercialisation of electronic fuel injection and engine management technologies designed to increase engine power while meeting, or improving, international exhaust emission standards (Euro 4).

ACE's flagship product is the patented Natural Gas Vehicle System (NGVS) a multi-point sequential electronic gas injection system. The NGVS enables diesel engines to be adapted, on the production line or in retro-fit, to use natural gas.

The ACE NGVS is ideally suited for the city bus and truck fleets, where its low emission levels and operating economies are key benefits."

Further information is available at www.advancedengine.com

In addition to the Chinese company aACE also is having negotiations with the Indian giant Tata.


----------



## System (20 January 2016)

On January 20th, 2016, Advanced Engine Components Limited (ACE) changed its name and ASX code to Ookami Limited (OOK).


----------



## Telamelo (6 September 2016)

Just recently announced "Successful launch of the Akela Platform"
Currently @.029c  +7.41% today...
https://www.anzsecurities.co.nz/directtrade/dynamic/quote.aspx?qqeg=AU&qqsc=ook&QuickQuote= Go 

churned through 2.57M volume and chart shaping up imo

Please DYOR ....  Cheers tela


----------



## greggles (11 December 2017)

More Blockchain mania with OOK this morning. The company announced that it has entered into an agreement to acquire a strategic equity position in award-winning blockchain company Brontech Pty Ltd. 

Subject to shareholder approval, Ookami will acquire a strategic equity holding of 18.23% in Brontech Pty Ltd, for A$933,240. This is part of an A$1,000,000 capital raise facilitated by Cadmon Advisory.

OOK currently up 69.44% to 2.5c on the news.


----------



## So_Cynical (24 January 2018)

greggles said:


> More Blockchain mania with OOK this morning. The company announced that it has entered into an agreement to acquire a strategic equity position in award-winning blockchain company *Brontech* Pty Ltd.




A presentation by https://bron.tech/ CEO and new OOK board member Ms Emma Poposka...interesting.
`


----------



## greggles (13 February 2018)

This one fell off my radar for a while but I noticed it again today. The last two and a half months have been a real rough ride for those holding over that time. From 3c to 17c and back down to 5c earlier this month. Today it kicked back up to 7.2c.






This morning the company announced that it has signed a Collaboration Agreement with Australian founded digital asset exchange National Currency eXchange Group Limited. The market liked it but I admit to having no idea of this stock's prospects or whether they are actually going to achieve their stated goal of becoming the first securities investment platform to integrate digital asset payment solutions.

The company talks a good talk but the chart reeks of speculation and uncertainty. I'm going to watch this one from the sidelines and see how things pan out for them.


----------

